# Which do you use, or all, or something else?



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Curious what others use regarding weather forecasts. I have been toggling back and forth with The Weather Channel app, Accuweather app, and local news (closest news city to me is about an hour away). 
So far, Accuweather is pretty accurate for what we get. Second best is TWC. Local (to me) news is terribly inaccurate. Anyone have a go to favorite? Or, just look out the window, if the ground is white, grab the keys and coffee?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

This is the most accurate device....










For mainstream forecast I've found Weather Underground and NOAA is better than the rest, at least for my area.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I watch NOAA and TWC, but I also pay for Neoweather's forecasts. The first 2 try, but they change their minds so much it's almost not worth watching. 

Neoweather is extremely accurate. I would put their accuracy at 95%+ this winter. And it's been a pretty busy one.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

33andrain.com


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Every year I seem to change what I "trust" more. This year, for us, everything is wrong. One of our local meteorologists has a blog that he puts his thoughts for the area every day. I use that, TWC, Accuweather, pivotalweather.com (to look at models), watch what I can of the news. I put them all together and try to figure out what might happen.

This year the models can't figure it out for KC. We will have 8" showing a few days before, then dropping every day. It will show 2" the same day as the storm, and we'll get nothing. This year has been the most frustrating I can think of, in a while. It has definitely been a "look out the window" type year.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I like NOAA. You can get in and look at the hourly graphs, forecast discussion, etc and make a determination of what you think might happen. As we all know there are several models and you need to take them all into consideration.
I've also never seen a weather rock that was wrong. LOL


----------

